# Storing RAM Chips Safely Until Installed



## JeffRL (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that my new one is here, I'm going to remove the RAM from my old computer and give it (the RAM) to my father. Next time I visit him, I'll take it with me and -- if it's the right type -- I'll replace what he has now. I do know how to safely remove and install it, check it's the correct type, etc, but what I'm not sure about is a safe way to store and transport it so it's protected from accidentally being damaged by static electricity. If I had the original packaging, obviously that would be the ideal solution, but since it's not available, what's the best way to protect the chips while they're not installed? Physical protection isn't the concern as I have a suitable cardboard box and I'm obviously going to be careful when I'm hand-carrying it, but I do want to ensure there's no electrical damage. Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Anti static bag


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The box should be sufficient but if static is a concern use a anti-static bag as suggested above.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

If you can't find it, tin foil wrapped twice around will do. Just be sure when you do it you are standing on a non conductive non carpeted flat floor and touch the outside of a plugged in microwave oven just before the wrap (e.g. the kitchen) . It's getto but it will work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would have to question using a highly conductive material to protect a sensitive component.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Over the years I have handled many static sensitive devices. Usually they are shipped in anti static bags or conductive foam. I have seen them packed in foil but I don't know of the methods or precautions taken while doing this. It is not something I would care to do. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tyree said:


> I would have to question using a highly conductive material to protect a sensitive component.


Me too, I had visions of him typing that with tongue firmly planted in cheek, and was waiting for the next steps to include, whilst balancing on one leg and rubbing tummy counter clockwise ..... :whistling:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

The point is, the "highly conductive material" shields the device from ANY outside potentials. As a former field engineer for a major international manufacturer, we often shipped static sensitive devices fully wrapped in foil. As long as you ground yourself to the destination device before opening the foil for installation, all will be fine. 

Remember the "anti-static wrist straps" for service technicians? The same purpose is served by touching and staying in contact with the destination device until the RAM is safely installed. Been doing this for decades and not one failure yet!


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> Me too, I had visions of him typing that with tongue firmly planted in cheek, and was waiting for the next steps to include, whilst balancing on one leg and rubbing tummy counter clockwise ..... :whistling:


Wow cool!


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aluminum foil will work fine. It is just too expensive to use routinely for this purpose.


----------

